# Introducing a baby mouse to an adult mouse - HELP?!



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

My current mouse Maisy has just lost her cagemate due to serious illness, so she is feeling a bit lonely. I went out a couple of weeks ago to pick up a baby female mouse from a breeder. She was born prematurely so she is a bit on the small side, but she is doing everything normally. We have quarantined both mice for 2 weeks to ensure that there is no sign of illness - particularly to ensure that Maisy wasn't carrying what her cagemate died of. Both mice are absolutely fine and healthy and are doing everything normally. We introduced them for the first time a couple of days ago (I held Luna the baby and my mum held Maisy and we let them sniff noses). The next day, we took the drawer out of our old coffee table and cleaned it up and put some cloth and toys which belonged to neither of them in there. Maisy was running around and not taking much notice of Luna, but Luna was squeaking quite loudly whenever Maisy went near her. I can understand she's feeling scared, but Maisy wasn't taking much notice of her and she has not yet shown any signs of violence etc. The next day (yesterday) we had them out in the drawer again, but this time I tried something that TheFunMouse suggested and dabbed a bit of vanilla essence on their rumps. Maisy was trying to lick it off of Luna but Luna started squeaking really loudly again and trying to climb out. I know she is small, but everywhere I have read has said that introducing babies to older mice is fine. Does anyone know what I can do to make Luna more confident? Maisy is a very headstrong mouse and she absolutely loves her wheel - she never showed any sign of aggression to her previous cagemate. She seems more than ready to accept Luna, she tries to play with her the same way she done with Tess (her old cagemate) but Luna just gets so scared. She immediately climbs into my hand whenever this happens so I don't make her go back with Maisy once she's decided she's had enough. The last thing I want to do is stress her out, but both mice are lonely and they could really do with each other's company!

Please help?! Thank you!! 

P.S. Both mice are fine living with other mice as the breeder did not separate Luna from her brother Perry until they were 5 weeks old (she is definitely not pregnant). Luna is only 6-7 weeks old now, and she never showed any sign of aggression either. She was always cuddled up to Perry. Is it possible that Maisy's size is making her feel inferior?


----------

